# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل جدی در ثبت نام !

## mr.hossein99

*سلام من به دلیل مشکلات سایت سنجش دو بار ثبت نام کرده بودم حالا که سایت درست شد دو تا کد دواطبی و.. اومد.
راه حلی نداره که تخلف ثبت نکنند ؟! به پشتیبانی هم گفتم ولی جواب ندادن !...*

----------


## mr.hossein99

*ممنون از  13 کاربر این تاپیک را مشاهده کرده اند*

----------


## Goodbye forever

> *سلام من به دلیل مشکلات سایت سنجش دو بار ثبت نام کرده بودم حالا که سایت درست شد دو تا کد دواطبی و.. اومد.
> راه حلی نداره که تخلف ثبت نکنند ؟! به پشتیبانی هم گفتم ولی جواب ندادن !...*


از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش سوال کنین و صبور باشید تا جواب بدن ، تا جواب بدن کمی زمان میبره ...

----------


## WickedSick

شد 15  :Yahoo (4): 
خب زنگ بزن سنجش
دیر جواب میدن طبیعیه ولی خب..

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Goodbye forever


از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش سوال کنین و صبور باشید تا جواب بدن ، تا جواب بدن کمی زمان میبره ...


ازساعت8:30پرسیدم_ولی_هنوز_جو  ب_ندادن*

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WickedSick


شد 15 
خب زنگ بزن سنجش
دیر جواب میدن طبیعیه ولی خب..


اون سه تا شماره  دائما اشغال هست*

----------


## WickedSick

> *
> اون سه تا شماره  دائما اشغال هست*



#توی_ایران_زندگی_میکنی
والا چی بگم دیگه باید اینقد زنگ بزنی وردارن چیزی به ذهنمون نمیرسه اگه همه راه های پشتیبانی رو رفتی.

----------


## mr.hossein99

*مشکل فک کنم حل شد الان وقتی* *شماره سریال دوم** رو وارد می کنم فقط کد پرونده میاد و کد رهگیری ثبت نام نمیاد !!





در قسمت ویرایش اطلاعات و مشاهده و پرینت هم با کد سریال دومی میزنه اطلاعات موجود نیست !
به نظرتون حل شده ؟!

**WickedSick**Goodbye forever**


*

----------


## Masoume

خب حتما حل شده دیگ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## آنتالپی

چطوری تو سیستم ثبت نام کردی؟
من امروز ثبتنام کردم و خودمو کشتم ولی نتونستم وارد بشم !!!!! رمز و نام کاربری رو فرستاده ولی وارد نمیشه !

----------


## -AMiN-

*زیاد عجله نکن چون سرشون شلوغه اما هرجوری شده دنبالش باش
فوقش اینه بری سنجش تهران اونجا حتما حل میکنن*

----------


## Masoume

بچه ها خواهشا اندکی صبر کنید. تا 23م وقته و تمدید هم میشه. سرور سایت پوکید...

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sir William


زیاد عجله نکن چون سرشون شلوغه اما هرجوری شده دنبالش باش
فوقش اینه بری سنجش تهران اونجا حتما حل میکنن



200 کیلومتر برم تا تهران ؟*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mr.hossein99





200 کیلومتر برم تا تهران ؟ 


همش دو ساعته که  
جوری نوشتی چن بار خوندم ببینم 2000 کیلومتر نیس*

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sir William



همش دو ساعته که  
جوری نوشتی چن بار خوندم ببینم 2000 کیلومتر نیس



باشه ممنون !
ممکنه دردسر ساز یشه ؟ تو ارسال درخواست هم بهشون گفتم و یه متن کپی رو فرستاد .*

----------


## آنتالپی

دوستان کد دانش آموزی مقطع پیشدانشگاهی رو تو بند 20 باید چی رور بزنم؟ من هنوز تموم نکردم پیشدانشگاهی رو؟؟

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط آنتالپی


دوستان کد دانش آموزی مقطع پیشدانشگاهی رو تو بند 20 باید چی رور بزنم؟ من هنوز تموم نکردم پیشدانشگاهی رو؟؟


از چند نفر پرسیدم کد ملیشون بود*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mr.hossein99





باشه ممنون !
ممکنه دردسر ساز یشه ؟ تو ارسال درخواست هم بهشون گفتم و یه متن کپی رو فرستاد . 


والا ازینا هرچیزی ممکنه 
دنبالش باشی خیال خودت راحت میشه*

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sir William



والا ازینا هرچیزی ممکنه 
دنبالش باشی خیال خودت راحت میشه


حتما باید حضوری برم ؟ 
تماس یا در سیستم ارسال درخواست نمیشه ؟ :/*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mr.hossein99




حتما باید حضوری برم ؟ 
تماس یا در سیستم ارسال درخواست نمیشه ؟ :/


بزار یه کم سرشون خلوت شه
اینترنتی و تلفنی بگو احتمالا حل شه*

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sir William



بزار یه کم سرشون خلوت شه
اینترنتی و تلفنی بگو احتمالا حل شه


تشکر_از_پاسخگویی*

----------


## آنتالپی

> *
> 
> از چند نفر پرسیدم کد ملیشون بود*


بالای کارنامه نوبت اول پیشدانشگاهی منم کده ملیم رو زده جای کد دانش آموزی !!
از معاون مدرسه پرسیدم و گفتم چرا کد ملیمه گفت اون صحیح نیست و کد پیشدانشگاهی بعدا میان برات ! الان من اینو بزنم؟؟

----------


## mr.hossein99

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط آنتالپی


بالای کارنامه نوبت اول پیشدانشگاهی منم کده ملیم رو زده جای کد دانش آموزی !!
از معاون مدرسه پرسیدم و گفتم چرا کد ملیمه گفت اون صحیح نیست و کد پیشدانشگاهی بعدا میان برات ! الان من اینو بزنم؟؟


بله.همین_رو_وارد_کنید*

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> سلام
> اونایی که پشت کنکوری 1 ساله هستن مگه نظام قدیم محسوب نمیشن؟
> الان اونو انتخاب میکنم ارور میده!!!!!!!!
> چکار کنم؟


نه عزیز نظام قدیم چیه :Yahoo (4): 

شما نظام جدید هستی قبل از 84 نظام قدیم محسوب میشن

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> نه عزیز نظام قدیم چیه
> 
> شما نظام جدید هستی قبل از 84 نظام قدیم محسوب میشن


مرسی
حل شد ثمرات خر زدن زیاده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sheyda3000

> بالای کارنامه نوبت اول پیشدانشگاهی منم کده ملیم رو زده جای کد دانش آموزی !!
> از معاون مدرسه پرسیدم و گفتم چرا کد ملیمه گفت اون صحیح نیست و کد پیشدانشگاهی بعدا میان برات ! الان من اینو بزنم؟؟


متولدين ٧٠ به بعد كه كد ملي و شناسنامه يكيه اينجور ميشه؟ يا ربطي نداره؟

----------


## alirezasavary

دوستان یه سوال من الان دانشجوی پیام نورم کد نظام وظیفه رو چند باید وارد کنم؟

----------


## z.f.p

این شماره سریالمو من ندارم.ثبت نام کردم ولی کافی نت.الان شماره سریالمو ندارم بدبخت میشم؟ :Yahoo (21): 
در ضمن این که کد دانش اموزی چهارمو میپرسین برای بچه های چهارم که لازم نبود پر کنن؟درسته؟انقد بدم میاد از این ثبت ناما.هر کی اسمشو بنویسه تموم شه بره دیگه :Yahoo (4): اینهمه دنگ و فنگ...

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط alirezasavary


دوستان یه سوال من الان دانشجوی پیام نورم کد نظام وظیفه رو چند باید وارد کنم؟


شما3رو بزن..*

----------


## Ali.psy

*نمیدونم امسال چرا ثبت نام سنجش واسه کنکور اینطور شده
پارسال اصلا اینطور نبود...امسال هرکی یه موردی از مشکل داری و...یکم عجله نکنید تو ثبت نام..تا مشکلاتی پیش ننیاد*

----------


## Ali77

سلام من ٩٦ دومين كنكورمه و امسال ميخام با معافيت تحصيلى كنكور بدم،كد ٦ بايد بزنم ديگه؟
راستى شهريور ٩٥ فارغ التحصيل شدم

----------


## RealMohsen

> سلام من ٩٦ دومين كنكورمه و امسال ميخام با معافيت تحصيلى كنكور بدم،كد ٦ بايد بزنم ديگه؟
> راستى شهريور ٩٥ فارغ التحصيل شدم


بله گرامی .

----------

